# V6 Replica Spoiler Group Buy



## Tomm

Hello Chaps.

I have 10 V6 replica spoilers for the MK1 TT, depenging on demand I can produce more but as said that will all depend on how this lot goes.

These spoilers are made in our Kent based workshop and all will be checked personally for fitment to avoid anyone having to file down edges to ensure the correct fitment, these will be supplied ready for paint and good to go. These will be suplied in a non-painted condition and will require painting by the buyer.

For these first 10 it will be £65 delivered (UK Mainland) to your door, please bear in mind this will also include suitable packing, insurance and payent fee's.

I would be happy to ship these outside of the UK mainland but postage costs will obviously vary.

So if you are interested please add your name below or drop me a PM and I can get the ball rolling with expected delivery dates.

I will keep a regular evey in here so any questions please ask away.


----------



## conlechi

Interested if the fitment is good


----------



## Tomm

Will get some photos up for you in the next few days for a fitment reference.

Cheers


----------



## jhoneyman

Count me in


----------



## Paulj100

+3 if the fitment is good.

Paul


----------



## joeplease

+4 depending on fitment


----------



## Tomm

Thanks for the response guys!

We are hoping to achive a straight out of the box fitment, unlike some that need modifications all be it minor!

We are hoping to get these out of the mould very soon and I will upload some photos of the fitment and hopefully then we can get some solid numbers.

As originally stated we are making a batch of ten to start but depending on demand more can be produced.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## jhoneyman

Any idea as to when these will be available ?
I have the chance to buy another V6 one.. Might hold off though.


----------



## Paulj100

As mentioned look forward to seeing what you can do. I for one would like to buy one but have been put out off by needing to work on them for a perfect fit. If you can make it and its a perfect fit I'm sure there would be a fair bit of interest.

Best wishes.

Paul


----------



## Doúgy

I'm also interested, any pictures as of yet?


----------



## Tomm

jhoneyman said:


> Any idea as to when these will be available ?
> I have the chance to buy another V6 one.. Might hold off though.


If you have chance to buy one now and are after one in a hurry then I would suggest you are to go for the one you can at the minute. Reason I say this is because currently we do not have a solid date set for these being out of the moulds and ready to go and I would hate to hold you up.



Paulj100 said:


> As mentioned look forward to seeing what you can do. I for one would like to buy one but have been put out off by needing to work on them for a perfect fit. If you can make it and its a perfect fit I'm sure there would be a fair bit of interest.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the response Paul.

These spoilers are something we started looking into because there appears to be room for improvement in the most basic of forms. The current replica items on the market do need minor alterations to give a satisfactory fit which when buying an item new isn't something anyone really wants to be doing. Luckily we have direct access to the moulds and workshop facilities to iron out the common faults and hopefully get a well fitting spoiler, based in the UK with fast delivery at an affordable price.



Doúgy said:


> I'm also interested, any pictures as of yet?


Unfortunately not at the moment, I am chasing up as much as I can but it will probably be a week or two before I can post up any photos of the expected product. I might have to go down and take some photos of the moulding process just so we can all see some progress!

I would be very keen to hear if anyone else has any suggestions regards other parts that could be of interest to TT owners.

Cheers


----------



## daztheblue1976

Is be Interested too if there's no sanding work involved as that's what's always put me off buying one of the other group buys with the polish ones


----------



## B0SSS

I would be interested too. Just depends on the quality. Pics please


----------



## reece1591

need pictures ....... ?


----------



## ©hatterBox

+5 put me down on the list please


----------



## Tonny_B

+6.
Im interested


----------



## Paulj100

Any updates on this?

Paul


----------



## Tomm

Hello Chaps,

Sorry for the late response.

We should hopefully have the first sample spoiler within the week.

Photos will then be uploaded of the quality and finish of the product. Hopefully with this, any interested members will be able to see if its the part for them or not and we can get some solid numbers. I will then be able provide a solid date to expect dispatch.

I will pop down to the workshop in the next few days and give you all an update.

Thanks once again, Tomm


----------



## racingswamp46

+7 also interested.


----------



## Conk

+8


----------



## Conk

Sorry iPad quadruple posting.


----------



## Conk

+8


----------



## Conk

+8


----------



## joeplease

any updates ?


----------



## TT Boycie

+9


----------



## conlechi

Tomm said:


> Hello Chaps,
> 
> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> We should hopefully have the first sample spoiler within the week.
> 
> Photos will then be uploaded of the quality and finish of the product. Hopefully with this, any interested members will be able to see if its the part for them or not and we can get some solid numbers. I will then be able provide a solid date to expect dispatch.
> 
> I will pop down to the workshop in the next few days and give you all an update.
> 
> Thanks once again, Tomm


Any updates on this Tomm


----------



## jhoneyman

i am itching for photos of these.


----------



## ©hatterBox

Starting to think this was too good to be true [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## butlerlm

I'm in if the fitment is good


----------



## Paulj100

Still waiting for any updates on this. :?

Paul


----------



## bboy80

Interested if the fit is good.

I am assuming there having problems or the pics would of been up already.


----------



## joeplease

2 months on, any news?


----------



## Paulj100

Get the feeling this is a non starter  Op's profile says he's not been on this site since 1st December. I'm going to order one off eBay I think.

Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

Anyone fancy me doing another group buy on the one's I did a few months back?

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=320145


----------



## Ruscle

Yeah I am in need of one please 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100

I'm in too if the fit is good.

Paul


----------



## joeplease

Brendanb86 said:


> Anyone fancy me doing another group buy on the one's I did a few months back?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=320145


definitly !


----------



## J88nny

count me in im interested


----------



## Brendanb86

Ok, leave it with me and I'll make some enquiries. Have a read through the above link, feedback was positive, I fitted one myself and although it requires a little prep work, the finish is excellent for the money.

Cheers


----------



## chamberlaintt

I'll be interested in one to mate :twisted:


----------



## jhoneyman

Count me in too


----------



## Brendanb86

No worries, I've asked for some prices so I'll update once they have come back to me


----------



## mstew

Don't mean to tinkle all over the parade but I just found this on egay. It's a carbon fibre version. While it costs quite a bit more it might be more worth while in a GB. If anyone is interested in a carbon one anyway.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARBON-FIBER- ... 417a46993f


----------



## m8ngn

Hi guys get in contact with zero limits carbon (uk Based) i have just received yesterday great quality and was only £130 posted maybe they will do a decent group buy


----------



## jhoneyman

m8ngn said:


> Hi guys get in contact with zero limits carbon (uk Based) i have just received yesterday great quality and was only £130 posted maybe they will do a decent group buy


Good idea.. Now does this have a perfect fit? and is it the full spoiler or V6 add on?


----------



## m8ngn

jhoneyman said:


> m8ngn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys get in contact with zero limits carbon (uk Based) i have just received yesterday great quality and was only £130 posted maybe they will do a decent group buy
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.. Now does this have a perfect fit? and is it the full spoiler or V6 add on?
Click to expand...

I had to sand the foot down a small bit where it touches the boot lid and it has around a 3mm gap from the original spoiler, ilooks great i will add a pic, i could have got it spot on but didnt really want to sand it too far into the weave of the carbon personally still brilliant and carbon is the next step up IMO.


----------



## m8ngn

There's a pic as you can see the small gap


----------



## N60LOW

Still availiable??


----------



## Ayaz

Brendanb86 said:


> No worries, I've asked for some prices so I'll update once they have come back to me


Any futher updates mate?


----------



## Paulj100

I'm also after one at the moment.

Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

I'm just haggling to try and get the price back down. Last time the group buy was done, there were quite a lot of orders so they offered them cheaper. Not sure if the exchange rate is playing a part either, I'll have to dig out what the EUR price was back then. Will keep you updated


----------



## benmatti

I'm up for buying one of these if they are still available?


----------



## samtl

+1


----------



## Trouble4

http://www.eurotuningshop.com/koszyk.html










just giving a choice

99.00 EUR	=	81.4555 GBP delivered 

REAR SPOILER EXTENSION < TT V6 LOOK > AUDI TT
Product code: AU-TT-1-H2


----------



## Brendanb86

Right, I chased these today and I can do them for about £60 delivered. That's assuming that there is a minimum of 10 spoilers ordered


----------



## joeplease

i'll take one


----------



## Stampers

Brendanb86 said:


> Right, I chased these today and I can do them for about £60 delivered. That's assuming that there is a minimum of 10 spoilers ordered


Put my name down on the list for one mate!
Definitely interested, pretty sure we can get at least 10 for these.


----------



## passat16v

i'm in


----------



## mountbattencars

is there vat on these? always a cheeky bonus to get that back


----------



## Ayaz

I'll have one if we can get them down to £60


----------



## J88nny

count me in !!! bargain


----------



## passat16v

update ?


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening chaps. Apologies, been a busy few days. Looks like the group buy is almost there, 6 names down, 4 to go  Can the following just double confirm they want in:

Passat16v
Joeplease
Stampers
Mountbattencars
Ayaz
J88ney


----------



## Callum-TT

Add me to the list please.


----------



## joeplease

Brendanb86 said:


> Evening chaps. Apologies, been a busy few days. Looks like the group buy is almost there, 6 names down, 4 to go  Can the following just double confirm they want in:
> 
> Passat16v
> Joeplease
> Stampers
> Mountbattencars
> Ayaz
> J88ney


definitly in


----------



## passat16v

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 8) me


----------



## Brendanb86

Callum-TT said:


> Add me to the list please.


Done 

Passat16v
Joeplease
Stampers
Mountbattencars
Ayaz
J88ney 
Callum-TT


----------



## Stampers

Yep. I'm definitely game for this.


----------



## Ayaz

100% confirmed :wink:


----------



## Stampers

Maybe worth updating the title to todays date and a confirmed group buy?
Might convince others to get their name on the list! 8)


----------



## samgilding

Going to see how much tps can do a v6 spoiler for but if it's too much count me in for this, will let you lads know for deffo over next few days


----------



## Nitrojosh

I'm in lads


----------



## Mephistomitch

Im in


----------



## passat16v

dates ???


----------



## Rodf66

I'll have one !!


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning guys. I'll drop a PM to everyone later and confirm the group buy. I'll look to give everyone one more week and I'll place an order by Friday. They're usually pretty quick at making the spoilers and sending so would expect to receive them in by the 2nd week of April I guess.

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## Callum-TT

Brendanb86 said:


> Morning guys. I'll drop a PM to everyone later and confirm the group buy. I'll look to give everyone one more week and I'll place an order by Friday. They're usually pretty quick at making the spoilers and sending so would expect to receive them in by the 2nd week of April I guess.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendan


Hot dawg


----------



## passat16v




----------



## Brendanb86

Morning all,

I've just sent a confirmation PM to the following people:

Passat16v
Joeplease
Stampers
Mountbattencars
Ayaz
J88nny 
Callum-TT
samgilding
Nitrojosh
Mephistomitch
Rodf66
RyeQuattro

If anyone else is interested, I'm closing the group buy off on Friday/Saturday so will need confirmation of your order by then

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## TomBorehamUK

What are the steps required for this from receiving to having it fitted?


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi mate. The spoiler comes unfinished and needing a little prep work. I done a group buy for these last year and there is a 17 page thread here which has a bit of feedback and a few steps on what other people have done... viewtopic.php?f=4&t=320145

In essence, the left side needs a little sanding down to sit as flush as the ride side. The whole thing then needs painting. You can either have this done professionally or you can do it yourself, which is what I did. A good sand down, couple of coats of primer and few coats of satin black and the job was a good'un


----------



## bazab

Brendanb86 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I've just sent a confirmation PM to the following people:
> 
> Passat16v
> Joeplease
> Stampers
> Mountbattencars
> Ayaz
> J88nny
> Callum-TT
> samgilding
> Nitrojosh
> Mephistomitch
> Rodf66
> RyeQuattro
> 
> If anyone else is interested, I'm closing the group buy off on Friday/Saturday so will need confirmation of your order by then
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendan


ADD ME TO THE LIST PLEASE 
CHEERS
NICK


----------



## Brendanb86

Passat16v CONFIRMED
Joeplease
Stampers
Mountbattencars CONFIRMED
Ayaz CONFIRMED
J88nny CONFIRMED
Callum-TT
samgilding
Nitrojosh CONFIRMED
Mephistomitch
Rodf66
RyeQuattro
bazab CONFIRMED
Rich CONFIRMED


----------



## jhoneyman

Count me in too.


----------



## J•RED

I'll jump in on this please


----------



## Callum-TT

I've already confirmed via mail mate


----------



## Rodf66

Brendanb86 said:


> Passat16v CONFIRMED
> Joeplease
> Stampers
> Mountbattencars CONFIRMED
> Ayaz CONFIRMED
> J88nny CONFIRMED
> Callum-TT
> samgilding
> Nitrojosh CONFIRMED
> Mephistomitch
> Rodf66
> RyeQuattro
> bazab CONFIRMED
> Rich CONFIRMED
> 
> Hi Brendan
> Just to confirm I'm in ! won't let me PM you as I've not posted enough :?


----------



## Brendanb86

Passat16v CONFIRMED
Joeplease CONFIRMED
Stampers CONFIRMED
Mountbattencars CONFIRMED
Ayaz CONFIRMED
J88nny CONFIRMED
Callum-TT CONFIRMED
samgilding
Nitrojosh CONFIRMED
Mephistomitch
Rodf66 CONFIRMED
RyeQuattro
bazab CONFIRMED
Rich CONFIRMED
jhoneyman CONFIRMED
J•RED CONFIRMED


----------



## Rodf66

What colour are people doing the spoiler, my cars Moro blue thinking gloss black spoiler


----------



## J•RED

Rodf66 said:


> What colour are people doing the spoiler, my cars Moro blue thinking gloss black spoiler


Doing mine gloss black also.


----------



## samtl

Count me in please!!


----------



## Brendanb86

Passat16v CONFIRMED
Joeplease CONFIRMED
Stampers CONFIRMED
Mountbattencars CONFIRMED
Ayaz CONFIRMED
J88nny CONFIRMED
Callum-TT CONFIRMED
samgilding
Nitrojosh CONFIRMED
Rodf66 CONFIRMED
RyeQuattro
bazab CONFIRMED
Rich CONFIRMED
jhoneyman CONFIRMED
J•RED CONFIRMED
samtl CONFIRMED


----------



## Callum-TT

Is there a price change as we are over the 10 minimum?


----------



## Brendanb86

Unfortunately not mate, I've tried and tried but they've always given the same flat rate 'dealer' price since last year even though I've ordered 50+!


----------



## blythe92

Count me in

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

Passat16v CONFIRMED
Joeplease CONFIRMED
Stampers CONFIRMED
Mountbattencars CONFIRMED
Ayaz CONFIRMED
J88nny CONFIRMED
Callum-TT CONFIRMED
Nitrojosh CONFIRMED
Rodf66 CONFIRMED
RyeQuattro CONFIRMED
bazab CONFIRMED
Rich CONFIRMED
jhoneyman CONFIRMED
J•RED CONFIRMED
samtl CONFIRMED
blythe92 CONFIRMED
brian1978 CONFIRMED
tommatt90 CONFIRMED

I've sent PM's to the above (if I've missed anyone, apologies, drop me a PM) Any problems, let me know.

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## brian1978

Am I too late for this?


----------



## hannakournikova

interested in this also


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd you both 

For anyone else, I'll wait until Monday to place the order so you've got 3 days to get in on the group buy!


----------



## tommatt90

Any chance I can still get in on this?

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90

Also is it any cheaper if say 2 are delivered to the same address? Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

tommatt90 said:


> Also is it any cheaper if say 2 are delivered to the same address? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thinking. There is a few of is on the group FMIC buy on this


----------



## tommatt90

Exactly  The more saving the better lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90

Also, if you want them to be delivered to mine, I don't mind prepping and spraying them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

tommatt90 said:


> Also, if you want them to be delivered to mine, I don't mind prepping and spraying them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may take you up on that mate. Also saves the misses knowing about stuff I'm buying 

Pm me cost of paint mate


----------



## Brendanb86

tommatt90 said:


> Any chance I can still get in on this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh no problems, I'll add you to the list. Courier is £6 so if you want 2 sent to 1 address, I'll knock £6 off one of the spoilers so you'll save £3 each I guess.

Cheers


----------



## Callum-TT

Brendanb86 said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance I can still get in on this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh no problems, I'll add you to the list. Courier is £6 so if you want 2 sent to 1 address, I'll knock £6 off one of the spoilers so you'll save £3 each I guess.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Well that's a free pint


----------



## Brendanb86

Amen to that! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Passat16v CONFIRMED
Joeplease CONFIRMED
Stampers CONFIRMED
Mountbattencars CONFIRMED
Ayaz CONFIRMED
J88nny CONFIRMED
Callum-TT CONFIRMED
Nitrojosh CONFIRMED
Rodf66 CONFIRMED
RyeQuattro CONFIRMED
bazab CONFIRMED
Rich CONFIRMED
jhoneyman CONFIRMED
J•RED CONFIRMED
samtl CONFIRMED
blythe92 CONFIRMED
brian1978 CONFIRMED
tommatt90 CONFIRMED

I've sent PM's to the above (if I've missed anyone, apologies, drop me a PM) Any problems, let me know.

I'll keep the thread updated at every stage along the way


----------



## tommatt90

Are they made from fibreglass btw?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning all. I've received most of your payments over the weekend, thanks for those, I'll drop a PM to everyone today once I've placed the order


----------



## Nitrojosh

Hey Brendan, paid mate


----------



## Stampers

Payment made, Brendan. Apologies for the delay!


----------



## Brendanb86

tommatt90 said:


> Are they made from fibreglass btw?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry mate, missed this  Yep, they're fibreglass.

Order was placed yesterday, I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## tommatt90

Thanks mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

tommatt90 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got the paint at the ready?

Should be here in a few days


----------



## tommatt90

Not just yet mate, didn't know if the spoiler was abs, wanted to make sure we have the right primer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

tommatt90 said:


> Not just yet mate, didn't know if the spoiler was abs, wanted to make sure we have the right primer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb, if a job is worth doing it's worth doing right


----------



## tommatt90

Definitely  I've got plenty of wet and dry so at least we don't need to get that.

I imagine it'll need a fair bit of work with the imperfections, but someone who has one could comment as to the quality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

The general quality is pretty good, nice smooth finish, just needs a rub down. The only thing that seems to vary with these is the amount that the inside left edge needs sanding down to get the gap even between the spoiler and the extension. But that isn't much work either, sand it down, offer it up, sand it down, etc


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning. These have been dispatched to me today so I expect delivery of them early next week. Once I've received them I will package and sent via 24 hour courier and drop everyone a message. Thanks


----------



## tommatt90

Thanks a lot mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

tommatt90 said:


> Thanks a lot mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have they arrived Tom?


----------



## tommatt90

Not yet bud, they were despatched to Brendan today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

tommatt90 said:


> Not yet bud, they were despatched to Brendan today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Superb


----------



## Rodf66

Thanks for the update! Better get the paint ready


----------



## brian1978

Just use tiger seal to stick it on?


----------



## tommatt90

Yeah that would be fine Brian. Mask it in place until set

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

tommatt90 said:


> Yeah that would be fine Brian. Mask it in place until set
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long does it take to set?


----------



## tommatt90

24 hours approx?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampers

I used "sticks like sh*t" before to bond some MK3 golf arches to my old GTI once I'd had the arches rolled and the arch spats trimmed down. Left them on overnight with some blue masking tape and they were solid in the morning.

You can get the stuff from places like Screwfix.
Pretty much the same as tigerseal or sikaflex. People use it to bond wings to Nissans and the like.


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning all. Spoilers have turned up this morning so I will be packing them up this evening and sending out with a next day courier tomorrow for delivery on Thursday


----------



## Rodf66

Spot on mate ready for the weekend [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT

Brendanb86 said:


> Morning all. Spoilers have turned up this morning so I will be packing them up this evening and sending out with a next day courier tomorrow for delivery on Thursday


----------



## tommatt90

Good stuff, I might have my car back by then lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

Just finished packing them all up [smiley=cheers.gif] Will PM everyone their tracking number tomorrow once they've been picked up

Cheers


----------



## tnewson

Cool!!

Should I attach it to the spoiler, stick it back on the car and tape it up to set or do it all off the car and reassemble once set?


----------



## tommatt90

I would do it with the spoiler on the car, you'll know how the fit is more so and getting the spoiler off can be a real pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

Got the paint ready Tom?


----------



## tommatt90

Gonna pm you now mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

Have they been posted yet, if not can I get mine posted to my work?


----------



## Brendanb86

You are about 4 minutes too late mate, sorry! :? Courier just collected them, will PM everyone now with consignment number


----------



## brian1978

Callum-TT said:


> Got the paint ready Tom?


What paint are you using m8?


----------



## brian1978

Brendanb86 said:


> You are about 4 minutes too late mate, sorry! :? Courier just collected them, will PM everyone now with consignment number


 :lol: :lol: no problem buddy. Will that curiour leave with a neighbour or just try and redeliver.


----------



## Brendanb86

brian1978 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are about 4 minutes too late mate, sorry! :? Courier just collected them, will PM everyone now with consignment number
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: no problem buddy. Will that curiour leave with a neighbour or just try and redeliver.
Click to expand...

Depends on the driver mate. We've used them for a while now and there doesn't seem to be a hard and fast rule. I've just PM'd you the consignment number, if you phone your local APC depot, they may be able to redeliver to another address or time suitable for you (or leave with a neighbour).

Cheers


----------



## passat16v

got mine.

fit looks perfect to my very untrained eye


----------



## Rodf66

Got mine too! Thanks for all your effort Brendan hopefully get it fitted the weekend


----------



## brian1978

Managed to grab mine from the depo before it closed 

Thanks again for the work that went into organising this.

Mine however doesnt fit perfect, as I expected. About a 2mm gap for about 15 inches on the left hand side.

To close this am I correct in saying ii have to shave off a little bit of the spoiler on the very end of the left nad side so it slots in bit more?


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi Brian, no worries 

You'll need to look to see what is causing the gap. Mine was the same. I did 2 things. I sanded down some of the part that touches the boot lid on the left and I sanded down the inside edge that touches the OEM spoiler. That solved the 2mm difference in gap.


----------



## Brendanb86




----------



## brian1978

Brendanb86 said:


>


Thanks m8. Ill have a bash at it tonight.


----------



## blythe92

Received mine, thanks for all your helpn 

Cheers


----------



## tommatt90

Received too, thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazab

got mine too thanks


----------



## J•RED

Lol I missed the delivery  will have it tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## kjgouldstone

If you spray using Halfords rattle cans don't use silkaflex to stick

This stuff will melt the paint and the spoiler will fall off

Don't ask how I know


----------



## Brendanb86

J•RED said:


> Lol I missed the delivery  will have it tomorrow hopefully!


Bank holiday tomorrow :twisted: Always is a bank holiday when you don't want it to be!



kjgouldstone said:


> If you spray using Halfords rattle cans don't use silkaflex to stick
> 
> This stuff will melt the paint and the spoiler will fall off
> 
> Don't ask how I know


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## J•RED

Brendanb86 said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I missed the delivery  will have it tomorrow hopefully!
> 
> 
> 
> Bank holiday tomorrow :twisted: Always is a bank holiday when you don't want it to be!
> 
> 
> 
> kjgouldstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you spray using Halfords rattle cans don't use silkaflex to stick
> 
> This stuff will melt the paint and the spoiler will fall off
> 
> Don't ask how I know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ah yeah I meant Tuesday dammit


----------



## Brendanb86

There is one left if anyone else wants one?


----------



## alexi7

Brendanb86 said:


> There is one left if anyone else wants one?


HI , bit late however do you have any v6 spoliers left please.
Alex


----------



## nataliejade

I'm interested in this to


----------



## Brendanb86

This has come to an end and all sold out. I'm sure I could do another one if enough people were interested?

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## nataliejade

I don't have the pm bit, I'm still interested in this and the bolt kit


----------



## Dale_88

I'm interested if you start a group buy again


----------



## Desmodave996

Would probably take two if another GB is organised


----------



## Doúgy

I am also interested in another group buy... Think someone should get the ball rolling


----------



## missbonny

Im interested dependant on price


----------



## WJC

And me


----------



## Doúgy

Brendanb86 said:


> This has come to an end and all sold out. I'm sure I could do another one if enough people were interested?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendan


Get the ball rolling again Brendan and we will give you a group buy hug! :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks like we've got ourselves a group buy :lol:

I'll get the ball rolling and see what the price is. Shouldn't be too different depending on what the exchange rate is compared to previously. Will update asap.

Cheers 

Doúgy 
WJC
missbonny
Desmodave996
Dale_88 
nataliejade


----------



## TimAttard

im also in dependent on price


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning all. Right, I can get these for the same price as before, £60 delivered 

Lead time is around 3 weeks to get them made, sent to me and then sent onto you. Which works pretty well as I am off on holiday for 10 days next weekend so in theory, I will get them sent to you around the end of week commencing 15th September or beginning of week 22nd September.

I will place an order for 10 now and keep the group buy open until next Friday 5th, so first comes first serve. I'm sure if there were more interested, I could get some more made. Will PM the following people now.

Doúgy
WJC
missbonny
Desmodave996
Dale_88
nataliejade
TimAttard

Cheers


----------



## Doúgy

Paid  .

Many thanks,

Dougy


----------



## Brendanb86

Good man... 9 more to go...


----------



## WJC

Paid 

Cheers

Will


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks Will. 8 more and we're there


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning guys. We need 7 more to get this group buy going. I've PM'd everyone interested and will keep this open until Saturday at the latest


----------



## Brendanb86

So far we have 3 people confirmed so I'll be closing off the group buy on Friday and ordering for these 3 individuals. If anyone else is interested, let me know and I'll send the details.

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## Bayley

Im up for this group buy too


----------



## Brendanb86

Afternoon chaps,

I've confirmed an order for 5 spoilers this morning for the people that have paid and I've been told they have a national holiday at the moment. Will update ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi guys,

Quick update. They're on their way to me now, slight delay due to them producing the items taking longer than expected. I expect delivery next week with next day delivery to follow.

I have one left, last one if anyone would like it. PM me if interested.


----------



## Doúgy

Thanks for the update.

Dougy


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning guys, all packaged up and sent this morning. Have dropped you all a PM.

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## Doúgy

Received mate, thanks 

Time to do a little left side sanding, rough it up and spray!


----------



## barrym381

Brendanb86 said:


> Morning guys, all packaged up and sent this morning. Have dropped you all a PM.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendan


have you got any of these left


----------



## Doúgy

Brendanb86 said:


> Morning guys, all packaged up and sent this morning. Have dropped you all a PM.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brendan


All done and fitted, looks very nice. Finished it in a satin black and bonded it on with sikaflex, feels very solid.

Well done for sorting out the group buy Brendan.


----------



## Brendanb86

Good work mate, get some pics up


----------



## tommatt90

Long shot but any more available? Cheers


----------



## Wellsy40

I'd be interested too


----------



## ©hatterBox

Also interested if one available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

You're all around 3 weeks too late! :lol: If there is enough interest, I am sure I could do another one...


----------



## ©hatterBox

Brendanb86 said:


> You're all around 3 weeks too late! :lol: If there is enough interest, I am sure I could do another one...


Ahh I thought as much :lol: Will keep my eye out should another one start up


----------



## Greeny2313

Very interested if you do another run


----------



## Wiggles01

Me too so I think that's four of us looking at the moment.

Wig


----------



## Richbolt

I'm so very interested in this!


----------



## Wiggles01

It looks like seven of us wanting these now

Barrym381
Tommatt90
Wellsy40
Chatterbox
Greeny2313
Wiggles01
Richbolt

How many do you need for a group buy??

Wig


----------



## bombeiusz

i'll be in for next as well ... 

19\G/48


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Also wanting in on the next run buddy


----------



## Wellsy40

9 and counting


----------



## Richbolt

These seem pretty popular!


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening guys. Let me enquire about prices again, I am sure it'll be the same again. One thing that could cause a slight issue is that I used to use a work courier to send which kept the cost down. However, I am changing jobs next week and won't be able to use this courier so I'll have to check Royal Mail or alternative courier. Will come back asap


----------



## Brendanb86

New list:

tommatt90
Wellsy40
©hatterBox
Greeny2313
Wiggles01
Richbolt
bombeiusz
pr1nc3ss


----------



## ©hatterBox

Being the impatient person I am, ive just ordered direct from ebay. Cost me a little more but I wanted it to go to the bodyshop when I have the front bumper re-sprayed.

Thanks anyway though Brendan


----------



## Wellsy40

Is this the same one as eBay ? Thought I'd read that the eBay one was a bit of a dog !


----------



## Wellsy40

Any news on these Brendan


----------



## Wiggles01

Any update on this as yet??

W


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning guys. Apologies, really shoddy communication on my part. Let me come back to you all ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

We're back on guys. £60 delivered as before. I'll get them sent directly from the supplier as I don't have the facility to pack and send as before as I've changed jobs. But managed to keep the same price due to bulk buy.

I'll drop everyone a PM on Sunday as I'm going away for a couple of days now. But it's definitely on


----------



## Wellsy40

Nice one Brendan


----------



## bombeiusz

Brendan is the supplier able post to IE in the same costs ?

19\G/48


----------



## Richbolt

Brendanb86 said:


> We're back on guys. £60 delivered as before. I'll get them sent directly from the supplier as I don't have the facility to pack and send as before as I've changed jobs. But managed to keep the same price due to bulk buy.
> 
> I'll drop everyone a PM on Sunday as I'm going away for a couple of days now. But it's definitely on


Brendan,

I have received your PM, but I'm unable to reply on here yet. Any chance you could also PM me an email address so I can communicate with you?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## ben5010

Any more of these left? :roll:


----------



## tommatt90

Anyone need one, saw this on fb


----------



## Larken93

Brendanb86 said:


> We're back on guys. £60 delivered as before. I'll get them sent directly from the supplier as I don't have the facility to pack and send as before as I've changed jobs. But managed to keep the same price due to bulk buy.
> 
> I'll drop everyone a PM on Sunday as I'm going away for a couple of days now. But it's definitely on


 Any more of these around or will there be another group buy or any one spare I may buy?


----------



## Sumner

i will Have One if their still Going


----------



## Brewsi

Any more of these left, I will have one if there is ....


----------

